# Computer freezes while playing games



## MoOoG (Feb 22, 2011)

MS Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
Intel Core2 Duo CPU E6550 @ 2.33GHz
2,0GB RAM
ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO

I think graphic drivers should be the latest. About the directX (I think it's possible that the problem is going on until I installed Test Drive Unlimited 2 and the DirectX installed by itself but i don't know how to check that). 

So, the problem is when I play Americas Army 3 with my computer online, it just freezes the game and all I can do is restart computer. Few days ago, it happend only 1 a day and when i restarted computer it worked well. But today if I play the game it freezes everytime. Also, if i play GTA 4 or Unlimited test drive 2 after a while it starts working a bit slow.

Is it possible my graphic card is getting too hot (or how do you say it)? How can i check that? 
What can I do to fix this problem?

(btw. I don't really think it can be part of the problem but i got to metion, today my computer found a virus and i deleted it)


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 23, 2011)

Check the event viewer for any signs of why the computer froze up.  Look under application or system headings.


----------



## MoOoG (Feb 23, 2011)

There are the warnings and errors from today and yesterday:

Level	Date and Time	Source	Event ID	Task Category
Error	23.2.2011 1:42:59	SideBySide	63	None	"Activation context generation failed for ""C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe AIR\Versions\1.0\Adobe AIR.dll"".Error in manifest or policy file ""C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe AIR\Versions\1.0\Adobe AIR.dll"" on line 3. The value ""MAJOR_VERSION.MINOR_VERSION.BUILD_NUMBER_MAJOR.BUILD_NUMBER_MINOR"" of attribute ""version"" in element ""assemblyIdentity"" is invalid."
Warning	23.2.2011 0:59:32	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name dns.msftncsi.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Warning	23.2.2011 0:59:19	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name teredo.ipv6.microsoft.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Error	23.2.2011 0:59:08	Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon	4103	None	Windows license activation failed. Error 0x80070005.
Warning	23.2.2011 0:59:08	Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon	4105	None	Windows is in Notification period.
Error	23.2.2011 0:58:51	Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-EventTracing	3	Session	"Session ""Microsoft-Windows-Setup"" stopped due to the following error: 0xC000000D"
Warning	23.2.2011 0:56:29	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name teredo.ipv6.microsoft.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Warning	22.2.2011 21:39:28	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name teredo.ipv6.microsoft.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Error	22.2.2011 21:39:14	Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon	4103	None	Windows license activation failed. Error 0x80070005.
Warning	22.2.2011 21:39:13	Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon	4105	None	Windows is in Notification period.
Error	22.2.2011 21:38:57	Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-EventTracing	3	Session	"Session ""Microsoft-Windows-Setup"" stopped due to the following error: 0xC000000D"
Warning	22.2.2011 21:38:14	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name teredo.ipv6.microsoft.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Warning	22.2.2011 21:05:50	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name dns.msftncsi.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Warning	22.2.2011 21:05:38	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name 6to4.ipv6.microsoft.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Warning	22.2.2011 21:05:37	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name teredo.ipv6.microsoft.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Warning	22.2.2011 20:48:23	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name dns.msftncsi.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Warning	22.2.2011 20:48:09	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name teredo.ipv6.microsoft.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Error	22.2.2011 20:47:01	Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon	4103	None	Windows license activation failed. Error 0x80070005.
Warning	22.2.2011 20:47:01	Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon	4105	None	Windows is in Notification period.
Warning	22.2.2011 20:46:58	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name teredo.ipv6.microsoft.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Error	22.2.2011 20:46:30	Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-EventTracing	3	Session	"Session ""Microsoft-Windows-Setup"" stopped due to the following error: 0xC000000D"
Warning	22.2.2011 20:45:50	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name teredo.ipv6.microsoft.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Warning	22.2.2011 19:33:59	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name o.imm.io timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Warning	22.2.2011 18:29:05	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name www.myspace.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Warning	22.2.2011 18:28:24	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name www.msftncsi.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Warning	22.2.2011 18:28:10	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name teredo.ipv6.microsoft.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Error	22.2.2011 18:28:01	Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon	4103	None	Windows license activation failed. Error 0x80070005.
Warning	22.2.2011 18:28:01	Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon	4105	None	Windows is in Notification period.
Error	22.2.2011 18:27:58	Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger	18	None	"A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
Processor ID: 1

The details view of this entry contains further information."
Error	22.2.2011 18:27:58	Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger	18	None	"A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
Processor ID: 0

The details view of this entry contains further information."
Error	22.2.2011 18:27:58	Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger	18	None	"A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
Processor ID: 0

The details view of this entry contains further information."
Error	22.2.2011 18:27:54	Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting	1001	None	The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck.  The bugcheck was: 0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xfffffa8002bec8f8, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\Minidump\022211-22234-01.dmp. Report Id: 022211-22234-01.
Error	22.2.2011 18:27:53	Microsoft-Windows-Eventlog	1101	Event processing	Audit events have been dropped by the transport.  0
Error	22.2.2011 18:27:39	Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-EventTracing	3	Session	"Session ""Microsoft-Windows-Setup"" stopped due to the following error: 0xC000000D"
Critical	22.2.2011 18:27:38	Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power	41	(63)	The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
Error	22.2.2011 18:27:53	EventLog	6008	None	The previous system shutdown at 18:25:18 on ‎22.‎2.‎2011 was unexpected.
Warning	22.2.2011 17:03:52	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name www.neowin.net timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Warning	22.2.2011 15:54:44	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name dns.msftncsi.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Warning	22.2.2011 15:54:30	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name dns.msftncsi.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Warning	22.2.2011 15:54:29	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name login.live.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Warning	22.2.2011 15:54:16	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name teredo.ipv6.microsoft.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Error	22.2.2011 15:54:07	Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon	4103	None	Windows license activation failed. Error 0x80070005.
Warning	22.2.2011 15:54:07	Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon	4105	None	Windows is in Notification period.
Error	22.2.2011 15:54:03	Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger	18	None	"A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
Processor ID: 1

The details view of this entry contains further information."
Error	22.2.2011 15:54:03	Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger	18	None	"A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
Processor ID: 0

The details view of this entry contains further information."
Error	22.2.2011 15:54:03	Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger	18	None	"A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
Processor ID: 0

The details view of this entry contains further information."
Error	22.2.2011 15:53:56	Microsoft-Windows-Eventlog	1101	Event processing	Audit events have been dropped by the transport.  0
Error	22.2.2011 15:53:49	Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-EventTracing	3	Session	"Session ""Microsoft-Windows-Setup"" stopped due to the following error: 0xC000000D"
Critical	22.2.2011 15:53:48	Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power	41	(63)	The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
Error	22.2.2011 15:53:56	Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting	1001	None	The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck.  The bugcheck was: 0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xfffffa8002ba4038, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\Minidump\022211-14203-01.dmp. Report Id: 022211-14203-01.
Error	22.2.2011 15:53:55	EventLog	6008	None	The previous system shutdown at 15:52:18 on ‎22.‎2.‎2011 was unexpected.
Warning	22.2.2011 15:16:12	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name wordpress.bytesforall.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Warning	22.2.2011 14:02:14	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name 24ur.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Warning	22.2.2011 14:01:48	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name www.msftncsi.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Warning	22.2.2011 14:01:36	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name teredo.ipv6.microsoft.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Error	22.2.2011 14:01:21	Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon	4103	None	Windows license activation failed. Error 0x80070005.
Warning	22.2.2011 14:01:21	Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon	4105	None	Windows is in Notification period.
Error	22.2.2011 14:01:12	Microsoft-Windows-Eventlog	1101	Event processing	Audit events have been dropped by the transport.  0
Error	22.2.2011 14:01:05	Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-EventTracing	3	Session	"Session ""Microsoft-Windows-Setup"" stopped due to the following error: 0xC000000D"
Critical	22.2.2011 14:01:03	Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power	41	(63)	The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
Error	22.2.2011 14:01:11	EventLog	6008	None	The previous system shutdown at 13:38:09 on ‎22.‎2.‎2011 was unexpected.
Warning	22.2.2011 13:13:19	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name rsgames.hs.llnwd.net timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Warning	22.2.2011 13:12:54	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name teredo.ipv6.microsoft.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Error	22.2.2011 13:12:44	VDS Basic Provider	1	None	Unexpected failure. Error code: D@01010004
Error	22.2.2011 13:12:44	VDS Basic Provider	1	None	Unexpected failure. Error code: D@01010004
Error	22.2.2011 13:12:42	Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger	18	None	"A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
Processor ID: 1

The details view of this entry contains further information."
Error	22.2.2011 13:12:42	Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger	18	None	"A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
Processor ID: 0

The details view of this entry contains further information."
Error	22.2.2011 13:12:42	Microsoft-Windows-WHEA-Logger	18	None	"A fatal hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Machine Check Exception
Error Type: Bus/Interconnect Error
Processor ID: 0

The details view of this entry contains further information."
Error	22.2.2011 13:12:38	Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon	4103	None	Windows license activation failed. Error 0x80070005.
Warning	22.2.2011 13:12:36	Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon	4105	None	Windows is in Notification period.
Error	22.2.2011 13:12:29	Microsoft-Windows-Eventlog	1101	Event processing	Audit events have been dropped by the transport.  0
Error	22.2.2011 13:12:10	Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-EventTracing	3	Session	"Session ""Microsoft-Windows-Setup"" stopped due to the following error: 0xC000000D"
Critical	22.2.2011 13:12:09	Microsoft-Windows-Kernel-Power	41	(63)	The system has rebooted without cleanly shutting down first. This error could be caused if the system stopped responding, crashed, or lost power unexpectedly.
Error	22.2.2011 13:12:29	Microsoft-Windows-WER-SystemErrorReporting	1001	None	The computer has rebooted from a bugcheck.  The bugcheck was: 0x00000124 (0x0000000000000000, 0xfffffa8002c494b8, 0x0000000000000000, 0x0000000000000000). A dump was saved in: C:\Windows\Minidump\022211-26453-01.dmp. Report Id: 022211-26453-01.
Error	22.2.2011 13:12:28	EventLog	6008	None	The previous system shutdown at 13:10:45 on ‎22.‎2.‎2011 was unexpected.
Error	22.2.2011 13:06:29	VSS	8194	None	"Volume Shadow Copy Service error: Unexpected error querying for the IVssWriterCallback interface.  hr = 0x80070005, Access is denied.
. This is often caused by incorrect security settings in either the writer or requestor process. 

Operation:
   Gathering Writer Data

Context:
   Writer Class Id: {e8132975-6f93-4464-a53e-1050253ae220}
   Writer Name: System Writer
   Writer Instance ID: {283e8264-e775-4ab1-8e2d-53895e62c79d}"
Warning	22.2.2011 12:43:06	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name www.582330.likeroom.info timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Warning	22.2.2011 12:09:27	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name dns.msftncsi.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Warning	22.2.2011 12:09:25	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name teredo.ipv6.microsoft.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Warning	22.2.2011 12:08:37	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name teredo.ipv6.microsoft.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Warning	22.2.2011 12:08:25	Microsoft-Windows-DNS-Client	1014	None	Name resolution for the name teredo.ipv6.microsoft.com timed out after none of the configured DNS servers responded.
Error	22.2.2011 0:30:24	SideBySide	63	None	"Activation context generation failed for ""C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe AIR\Versions\1.0\Adobe AIR.dll"".Error in manifest or policy file ""C:\Program Files (x86)\Common Files\Adobe AIR\Versions\1.0\Adobe AIR.dll"" on line 3. The value ""MAJOR_VERSION.MINOR_VERSION.BUILD_NUMBER_MAJOR.BUILD_NUMBER_MINOR"" of attribute ""version"" in element ""assemblyIdentity"" is invalid."


----------



## jkjambo (Feb 23, 2011)

MoOoG said:


> MS Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
> 
> 
> Is it possible my graphic card is getting too hot (or how do you say it)? How can i check that?



http://www.evga.com/precision/


----------



## MoOoG (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm also posting this:

------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 2/22/2011, 19:48:42
Machine name: ZIGA-PC
Operating System: Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit (6.1, Build 7600) (7600.win7_gdr.101026-1503)
Language: Slovenian (Regional Setting: Slovenian)
System Manufacturer: Foxconn
System Model: P35
BIOS: Default System BIOS
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU E6550 @ 2.33GHz (2 CPUs), ~2.3GHz
Memory: 2048MB RAM
Available OS Memory: 2048MB RAM
Page File: 1369MB used, 2725MB available
Windows Dir: C:\Windows
DirectX Version: DirectX 11
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
User DPI Setting: Using System DPI
System DPI Setting: 96 DPI (100 percent)
DWM DPI Scaling: Disabled
DxDiag Version: 6.01.7600.16385 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 2: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (retail)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (retail)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (retail)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO
Manufacturer: ATI Technologies Inc.
Chip type: ATI display adapter (0x9589)
DAC type: Internal DAC(400MHz)
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9589&SUBSYS_21801458&REV_00
Display Memory: 1267 MB
Dedicated Memory: 500 MB
Shared Memory: 767 MB
Current Mode: 1280 x 1024 (32 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor Name: Philips 170S (17inch LCD MONITOR 170S7)
Monitor Model: Philips 170S
Monitor Id: PHL0839
Native Mode: 1280 x 1024(p) (60.020Hz)
Output Type: HD15
Driver Name: aticfx64.dll,aticfx64.dll,aticfx32,aticfx32,atiumd64.dll,atidxx64.dll,atiumdag,atidxx32,atiumdva,atiumd6a.cap,atitmm64.dll
Driver File Version: 8.17.0010.1063 (English)
Driver Version: 8.812.0.0
DDI Version: 10
Driver Model: WDDM 1.1
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 1/5/2011 04:01:12, 708608 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp:
Device Identifier: {D7B71EE2-D6C9-11CF-CF73-8A01BEC2C535}
Vendor ID: 0x1002
Device ID: 0x9589
SubSys ID: 0x21801458
Revision ID: 0x0000
Driver Strong Name: oem1.inf:ATI.Mfg.NTamd64.6.1:ati2mtag_RV630:8.812.0.0ci\ven_1002&dev_9589
Rank Of Driver: 00E62001
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_A ModeMPEG2_C
Deinterlace Caps: {6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,YUY2) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(UYVY,UYVY) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
{3C5323C1-6FB7-44F5-9081-056BF2EE449D}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{552C0DAD-CCBC-420B-83C8-74943CF9F1A6}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,2) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{6E8329FF-B642-418B-BCF0-BCB6591E255F}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,1) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_PixelAdaptive
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch
{5A54A0C9-C7EC-4BD9-8EDE-F3C75DC4393B}: Format(In/Out)=(NV12,0x3231564e) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY
D3D9 Overlay: Not Supported
DXVA-HD: Not Supported
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_105B0CE8&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6039 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 2/2/2010 18:36:58, 2263584 bytes
Other Files:
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

Description: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Playback: No
Default Voice Playback: No
Hardware ID: HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0888&SUBSYS_105B0CE8&REV_1000
Manufacturer ID: 1
Product ID: 100
Type: WDM
Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6039 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 2/2/2010 18:36:58, 2263584 bytes
Other Files:
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Basic
Cap Flags: 0xF1F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 200000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 1, 0
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 0, 0
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: No
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: No, No
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: No, No
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Microphone (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6039 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 2/2/2010 18:36:58, 2263584 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

Description: Line In (Realtek High Definition Audio)
Default Sound Capture: No
Default Voice Capture: No
Driver Name: RTKVHD64.sys
Driver Version: 6.00.0001.6039 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 2/2/2010 18:36:58, 2263584 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x1
Format Flags: 0xFFFFF

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x8086, 0x2937
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ Standard PS/2 Keyboard
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0303
| Service: i8042prt
|
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
|
+ Microsoft PS/2 Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f03
| Service: i8042prt
|
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 218.6 GB
Total Space: 305.1 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: WDC WD3200AAKS-00VYA0 ATA Device

Drive: J:
Model: DTSoftBusCd00
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 6.01.7600.16385 (Slovenian), , 0 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293A&SUBSYS_0CE8105B&REV_02\3&11583659&0&EF
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2926&SUBSYS_0CE8105B&REV_02\3&11583659&0&FD
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35/P31 Express Chipset PCI Express Root Port - 29C1
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C1&SUBSYS_0CE8105B&REV_02\3&11583659&0&08
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2939
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2939&SUBSYS_0CE8105B&REV_02\3&11583659&0&D2
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2921&SUBSYS_0CE8105B&REV_02\3&11583659&0&FA
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) G33/G31/P35/P31 Express Chipset Processor to I/O Controller - 29C0
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_29C0&SUBSYS_0CE8105B&REV_02\3&11583659&0&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2938
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2938&SUBSYS_0CE8105B&REV_02\3&11583659&0&D1
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 LPC Interface Controller - 2918
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2918&SUBSYS_0CE8105B&REV_02\3&11583659&0&F8
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 6 - 294A
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_294A&SUBSYS_0CE8105B&REV_02\3&11583659&0&E5
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2937
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2937&SUBSYS_0CE8105B&REV_02\3&11583659&0&D0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) 82801 PCI Bridge - 244E
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_244E&SUBSYS_0CE8105B&REV_92\3&11583659&0&F0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 5 - 2948
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2948&SUBSYS_0CE8105B&REV_02\3&11583659&0&E4
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2936
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2936&SUBSYS_0CE8105B&REV_02\3&11583659&0&EA
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family PCI Express Root Port 1 - 2940
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2940&SUBSYS_0CE8105B&REV_02\3&11583659&0&E0
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2935
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2935&SUBSYS_0CE8105B&REV_02\3&11583659&0&E9
Driver: n/a

Name: Realtek PCI GBE Family Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_10EC&DEV_8167&SUBSYS_0CE8105B&REV_10\4&35492F07&0&08F0
Driver: n/a

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293E&SUBSYS_0CE8105B&REV_02\3&11583659&0&D8
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB Universal Host Controller - 2934
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2934&SUBSYS_0CE8105B&REV_02\3&11583659&0&E8
Driver: n/a

Name: High Definition Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_AA08&SUBSYS_AA081458&REV_00\4&358A1892&0&0108
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 293C
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_293C&SUBSYS_0CE8105B&REV_02\3&11583659&0&D7
Driver: n/a

Name: Intel(R) ICH9 Family SMBus Controller - 2930
Device ID: PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&SUBSYS_0CE8105B&REV_02\3&11583659&0&FB
Driver: n/a

Name: ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9589&SUBSYS_21801458&REV_00\4&358A1892&0&0008
Driver: n/a

------------------
DirectShow Filters
------------------

DirectShow Filters:
WMAudio Decoder DMO,0x00800800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAPro over S/PDIF DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMSpeech Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOD.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
MP3 Decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,mp3dmod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4s Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp4sdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMV Screen decoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsdecd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,wmvdecod.dll,6.01.7600.16597
Mpeg43 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mp43decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Mpeg4 Decoder DMO,0x00800001,1,1,mpg4decd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
ATI Ticker,0x00200000,0,1,Ticker.ax,
DV Muxer,0x00400000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Color Space Converter,0x00400001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
WM ASF Reader,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
Screen Capture filter,0x00200000,0,1,wmpsrcwp.dll,12.00.7600.16385
AVI Splitter,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VGA 16 Color Ditherer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SBE2MediaTypeProfile,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DTV-DVD Video Decoder,0x005fffff,2,4,msmpeg2vdec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
AC3 Parser Filter,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16648
StreamBufferSink,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG-I Stream Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
SAMI (CC) Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Splitter,0x005fffff,1,0,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16648
Closed Captions Analysis Filter,0x00200000,2,5,cca.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SBE2FileScan,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft MPEG-2 Video Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
Internal Script Command Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Audio Decoder,0x03680001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MMACE ProcAmp,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
DV Splitter,0x00600000,1,2,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Mixing Renderer 9,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft MPEG-2 Encoder,0x00200000,2,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
ACM Wrapper,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00800001,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG-2 Video Stream Analyzer,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder,0x00600000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Video Port Manager,0x00600000,2,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Video Renderer,0x00400000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
VPS Decoder,0x00200000,0,0,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
WM ASF Writer,0x00400000,0,0,qasf.dll,12.00.7600.16385
VBI Surface Allocator,0x00600000,1,1,vbisurf.ax,6.01.7600.16385
MMACE SoftEmu,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
File writer,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Sink,0x00600000,1,0,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
iTV Data Capture filter,0x00600000,1,1,itvdata.dll,6.06.7600.16385
DVD Navigator,0x00200000,0,3,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MMACE DeInterlace,0x00200000,0,2,MMACEFilters.dll,
Overlay Mixer2,0x00200000,1,1,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Draw,0x00600064,9,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
RDP DShow Redirection Filter,0xffffffff,1,0,DShowRdpFilter.dll,
Microsoft MPEG-2 Audio Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msmpeg2enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WST Pager,0x00200000,1,1,WSTPager.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Demultiplexer,0x00600000,1,1,mpg2splt.ax,6.06.7600.16648
DV Video Decoder,0x00800000,1,1,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
SampleGrabber,0x00200000,1,1,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Null Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,qedit.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x005fffff,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft AC3 Encoder,0x00200000,1,1,msac3enc.dll,6.01.7600.16385
StreamBufferSource,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Smart Tee,0x00200000,1,2,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Overlay Mixer,0x00200000,0,0,qdvd.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Decompressor,0x00600000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
AVI/WAV File Source,0x00400000,0,2,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Wave Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MIDI Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Multi-file Parser,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File stream renderer,0x00400000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft DTV-DVD Audio Decoder,0x005fffff,1,1,msmpeg2adec.dll,6.01.7140.0000
StreamBufferSink2,0x00200000,0,0,sbe.dll,6.06.7600.16385
AVI Mux,0x00200000,1,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line 21 Decoder 2,0x00600002,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (Async.),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
File Source (URL),0x00400000,0,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Infinite Pin Tee Filter,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Enhanced Video Renderer,0x00200000,1,0,evr.dll,6.01.7600.16385
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00200000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG Video Decoder,0x40000001,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Tee/Splitter Devices:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Video Compressors:
WMVideo8 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvxencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
WMVideo9 Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvencod.dll,6.01.7600.16385
MSScreen 9 encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,wmvsencd.dll,6.01.7600.16385
DV Video Encoder,0x00200000,0,0,qdv.dll,6.06.7600.16385
MJPEG Compressor,0x00200000,0,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Cinepak Codec by Radius,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Intel IYUV codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft RLE,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Video 1,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Xfire Video Codec,0x00200000,1,1,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

Audio Compressors:
WM Speech Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMSPDMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
WMAudio Encoder DMO,0x00600800,1,1,WMADMOE.DLL,6.01.7600.16385
IMA ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
PCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft ADPCM,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
GSM 6.10,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Messenger Audio Codec,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT A-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
CCITT u-Law,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
MPEG Layer-3,0x00200000,1,1,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

Audio Capture Sources:
Microphone (Realtek High Defini,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Line In (Realtek High Definitio,0x00200000,0,0,qcap.dll,6.06.7600.16385

PBDA CP Filters:
PBDA DTFilter,0x00600000,1,1,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16648
PBDA ETFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16648
PBDA PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,CPFilters.dll,6.06.7600.16648

Midi Renderers:
Default MidiOut Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Microsoft GS Wavetable Synth,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

WDM Streaming Capture Devices:
Realtek HD Audio CD input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Realtek HD Audio Line input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Realtek HD Audio Mic input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Realtek HD Audio Stereo input,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Rendering Devices:
Realtek HD Audio output,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385
Realtek HDA SPDIF Out,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

BDA Network Providers:
Microsoft ATSC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBC Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBS Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft DVBT Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSDvbNP.ax,6.06.7600.16385
Microsoft Network Provider,0x00200000,0,1,MSNP.ax,6.06.7600.16648

Multi-Instance Capable VBI Codecs:
VBI Codec,0x00600000,1,4,VBICodec.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA Transport Information Renderers:
BDA MPEG2 Transport Information Filter,0x00600000,2,0,psisrndr.ax,6.06.7600.16385
MPEG-2 Sections and Tables,0x00600000,1,0,Mpeg2Data.ax,6.06.7600.16385

BDA CP/CA Filters:
Decrypt/Tag,0x00600000,1,1,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
Encrypt/Tag,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
PTFilter,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385
XDS Codec,0x00200000,0,0,EncDec.dll,6.06.7600.16385

WDM Streaming Communication Transforms:
Tee/Sink-to-Sink Converter,0x00200000,1,1,ksproxy.ax,6.01.7600.16385

Audio Renderers:
Speakers (Realtek High Definiti,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default DirectSound Device,0x00800000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Default WaveOut Device,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Realtek Digital Output (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
DirectSound: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio),0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490
Realtek Digital Output (Realtek,0x00200000,1,0,quartz.dll,6.06.7600.16490

---------------
EVR Power Information
---------------
Current Setting: {5C67A112-A4C9-483F-B4A7-1D473BECAFDC} (Quality)
Quality Flags: 2576
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow half deinterlace
Allow scaling
Decode Power Usage: 100
Balanced Flags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 50
PowerFlags: 1424
Enabled:
Force throttling
Allow batching
Force half deinterlace
Force scaling
Decode Power Usage: 0



*++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++*

And I found out that when i restart computer this shows up:

Problem signature:
  Problem Event Name:	BlueScreen
  OS Version:	6.1.7600.2.0.0.256.1
  Locale ID:	1060

Additional information about the problem:
  BCCode:	124
  BCP1:	0000000000000000
  BCP2:	FFFFFA8002B70038
  BCP3:	0000000000000000
  BCP4:	0000000000000000
  OS Version:	6_1_7600
  Service Pack:	0_0
  Product:	256_1

Files that help describe the problem:
  C:\Windows\Minidump\022311-15078-01.dmp
  C:\Users\Ziga\AppData\Local\Temp\WER-28937-0.sysdata.xml

Read our privacy statement online:
http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=104288&clcid=0x0409

If the online privacy statement is not available, please read our privacy statement offline:
  C:\Windows\system32\en-US\erofflps.txt


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 23, 2011)

I'm guessing you have a driver issue with your video card.  Try downloading and install this driver.

http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx

Have you activated your install of windows yet?  According to some of those errors, it says windows activation error.



> Error 22.2.2011 13:12:38 Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon 4103 None Windows license activation failed. Error 0x80070005.
> Warning 22.2.2011 13:12:36 Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon 4105 None Windows is in Notification period.


----------



## MoOoG (Feb 23, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> I'm guessing you have a driver issue with your video card.  Try downloading and install this driver.
> 
> http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloads/Pages/radeon_win7-64.aspx
> 
> Have you activated your install of windows yet?  According to some of those errors, it says windows activation error.



Which drivers from that list should I download (1.,2.,3.?)...? 
Is it possible DirectX11 could be a problem? I think at start i had DX9 and after installing 11, a problem started (or maybe not, im not sure)?


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 23, 2011)

The first one, catalyst driver suite.


----------



## MoOoG (Feb 23, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> The first one, catalyst driver suite.



Awesome, now I think that problem won't happen again.  Thank you so much... :good:

BTW. on this forum is it possible to send PM?


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 23, 2011)

MoOoG said:


> BTW. on this forum is it possible to send PM?



Only after you reach 100 posts and then it takes some time for the system to update your status so you can pm.


----------



## MoOoG (Feb 23, 2011)

johnb35 said:


> Only after you reach 100 posts and then it takes some time for the system to update your status so you can pm.



Ahh, too bad... 

It was a mistake, I just tried to play on but computer freezed again. I noticed it only freezes at specific game, and that is Americas army 3...  Any other idea?


----------



## techout1 (Feb 23, 2011)

id say if its too hot to keep your hands on for 10 secs, its probably your video card


----------



## techout1 (Feb 23, 2011)

i had that same problem a while ago, i just stuck an extra fan to blow on it until i coudl afford a replacement


----------



## MoOoG (Feb 23, 2011)

Someone also suggested me to update the sound and motherboard drivers. Where can I get that?


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 24, 2011)

You have a foxconn motherboard it looks like but you will need to get the exact model number, should be listed near the pci slots.  Then go t foxconn's website to download the drivers for that motherboard.


----------

